# Small buds.....



## speedy (Sep 8, 2007)

newbie here, my question - this yr. i got 3 outdoor grow that are 8 ft or more tall and the buds are very small and about a week from harvest.
unable to water as needed also. but the plants all are healthy and look great, just disappointed because of these popcorn buds.
Is the small buds due to the strain ( unknown ,saved from good smoke) or the very dry season this yr.


----------



## skunk (Sep 8, 2007)

if marijuana is left to dry out the roots will dig deeper to try and find water and in my exsperiences when the roots dive down deeper the exterior grows up taller and needs more nutrients to make bigger buds.


----------



## Growdude (Sep 8, 2007)

speedy said:
			
		

> newbie here, my question - this yr. i got 3 outdoor grow that are 8 ft or more tall and the buds are very small and about a week from harvest.
> unable to water as needed also. but the plants all are healthy and look great, just disappointed because of these popcorn buds.
> Is the small buds due to the strain ( unknown ,saved from good smoke) or the very dry season this yr.


 
If your not sure of the strain how do you know its one week from harvest?
Some strains are not the best, have you grown this before?


----------



## speedy (Sep 9, 2007)

no , but a friend says he doesnt like the narrow leaf , tall plants, says buds are too small, but rather likes the broad leaf best, bigger buds he thinks. i dont know myself. im a newbie
one wk. ?? by looking at the buds , they are starting to turn brownish red hairs.


----------



## toniC (Sep 9, 2007)

Then they should be about ready for harvest... and w/e you do dont give them nutrients now. I heard it poopsy doos with the smoke and it tastes like plant food. 

If you think about it, 8 ft or more, even though the buds are like popcorn... that's still quite a big of bud. You just wont have those big nugs that are so awesome.


----------



## jash (Sep 9, 2007)

maybe she needs more than a week to finish,some strains espec. sativas may ready for harvest at 9 to 12 or even ore weeks,then you should look the trichomes to tell if shes ready 4 harvest not the hairs-get a microscope from radioshack for 11 bucks


----------



## toniC (Sep 9, 2007)

You should revert back to the veg stage for another month... maybe she'll be about 10ft tall with huge buds.


----------



## toniC (Sep 9, 2007)

Hey Jash, I don't think I have to worry about odor anymore...

I know where I can get like 2 odor eliminators/air purifiers.

Also, that Trichome stuff is pretty interesting.


----------



## jash (Sep 9, 2007)

toniC said:
			
		

> Hey Jash, I don't think I have to worry about odor anymore...
> 
> I know where I can get like 2 odor eliminators/air purifiers.


 good for you man but you should think about what hick told you before at the other thread


----------



## toniC (Sep 9, 2007)

I'm always thinking about it...


----------



## Growdude (Sep 9, 2007)

toniC said:
			
		

> You should revert back to the veg stage for another month... maybe she'll be about 10ft tall with huge buds.


 
Hopefuly you are joking.


----------



## toniC (Sep 9, 2007)

Yea , but that would be something to see right?


----------



## Hick (Sep 9, 2007)

It would be .."difficult" (AND..NOT advisable if it were possible) to put it back into veg.."OUTDOORS"..?

speedy..it could be strain related, could be environmentally/fertilizer/nutrient related..and or BOTH..
at this late stage, even improvement on the ferts/environment will likely have little effects.


----------

